# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Komando izraelite interceptojnë një anije të ndihmës humanitare në Gaza

## D@mian

Deri tani ka raporte kontradiktore per numrin e te vrareve. Behet fjale per 10-16 njerez.




> The Israeli navy has stormed one of six ships carrying humanitarian aid to the Gaza strip, with at least two people reported killed.
> 
> Israel's Channel 10 private TV puts the death toll at about 14. Israel has so far declined to comment.
> 
> The exact location of the interception is unclear. Israel had warned the ships not to enter its territorial waters.
> 
> The ships are carrying 10,000 tonnes of aid to the Gaza Strip in an effort to break an Israeli blockade.
> 
> Turkish TV pictures taken on board the Turkish ship leading the flotilla show Israeli soldiers fighting to control passengers.
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/10195838.stm

----------


## derjansi

shum keq 

shtet terrorist qe duhet zhduk prej faqes se dheut

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> shum keq 
> 
> shtet terrorist qe duhet zhduk prej faqes se dheut


Gjykim interesant!.Se si i mendon njeriu terrorin...

Jan terrorist,e duhet te zhduken me ane te terrorit.

----------


## D@mian

Izraeli thote se ushtaret u sulmuan me thika dhe arme zjarri nga persona qe ishin ne bordin e anijes dhe u detyruan te pergjigjen me zjarr.


Nga pikepamja gjeostrategjike, pritet acarim i metejshem i marredhenieve Turqi-Izrael, si dhe ndoshta ftohje e metejshme e maredhenieve Turqi-SHBA. Izraeli sapo u beri thirrje qytetareve te tij te largohen nga Turqia.

----------


## derjansi

jan sulmu me thika nga anija??????????????????????

pse "the black pearl" qonka nis per atje 

pallavra qe si ha kerkush

----------


## daniel00

Turqise i ka hy vetja ne qef qe ha inat me Izraelin ne ujrat e veta territoriale . 

Ky eshte forum pa pike rendesie dhe kur vjen puna eshte i mbushur me taleban , jo me qe ne ate anije nuk ishte thjesht ekuipazh por kishte me dhjetra talebane qe kane ther nje ushtar ne stomak . 

Neper anijet do te kete 600 pasagjere , pse duhen gjithe keta ne nje mision paqesor . 

Aty ka jo vetem nobel te paqes siç propagandohet neper media por ka edhe plot islamik xhihadiste .

----------


## the admiral

> Turqise i ka hy vetja ne qef qe ha inat me Izraelin ne ujrat e veta territoriale . 
> 
> Ky eshte forum pa pike rendesie dhe kur vjen puna eshte i mbushur me taleban , jo me qe ne ate anije nuk ishte thjesht ekuipazh por kishte me dhjetra talebane qe kane ther nje ushtar ne stomak . 
> 
> Neper anijet do te kete 600 pasagjere , pse duhen gjithe keta ne nje mision paqesor . 
> 
> Aty ka jo vetem nobel te paqes siç propagandohet neper media por ka edhe plot islamik xhihadiste .


si perfundim: rrofte izraeli! shteti i paqe dhe i drejtesise! apo jo?  :Mos:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Shalom

Me ja mbledh 7 milion popull, 1 miliard gangsterave vetem keta izraelitet kam pa.  :ngerdheshje: 
Keta me siguri kane bekimin e zotit, perndryshe nuk do mund t'ia dilnin dot.

Maashallah  :ngerdheshje:  

Mazel tov...

----------


## woodstock

> Turqise i ka hy vetja ne qef qe ha inat me Izraelin ne ujrat e veta territoriale . 
> 
> Ky eshte forum pa pike rendesie dhe kur vjen puna eshte i mbushur me taleban , jo me qe ne ate anije nuk ishte thjesht ekuipazh por kishte me dhjetra talebane qe kane ther nje ushtar ne stomak . 
> 
> Neper anijet do te kete 600 pasagjere , pse duhen gjithe keta ne nje mision paqesor . 
> 
> Aty ka jo vetem nobel te paqes siç propagandohet neper media por ka edhe plot islamik xhihadiste .


Nuk po verejsh se edhe ti je  talebane!

----------


## woodstock

Tani sa talebani vjen me mbrojt terrorrin e izraelit...me siguri shume  hahaha

----------


## woodstock

> Gjykim interesant!.Se si i mendon njeriu terrorin...
> 
> Jan terrorist,e duhet te zhduken me ane te terrorit.


Nuk eshte e theme me ane te terrorit,mund edhe me metoda demokratike... :Lulja3:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Gjykim interesant!.Se si i mendon njeriu terrorin...
> 
> Jan terrorist,e duhet te zhduken me ane te terrorit.


Joooo duhet ti perkedhelin duke i thene
mos e perserit me sot neser beje prap po sot jo

Tani do e shohin izraeli se si perfundon

----------


## EuroStar1

> Tani sa talebani vjen me mbrojt terrorrin e izraelit...me siguri shume  hahaha


Ahahahahha sa kam qesh

Dihet komplet NATO , USA , CANADEZET e mij ju ****** rracen
AUSTRALIANT gjith te krishteret

----------


## woodstock

> Ahahahahha sa kam qesh
> 
> Dihet komplet NATO , USA , CANADEZET e mij ju ****** rracen
> AUSTRALIANT gjith te krishteret


Jo nuk e besoje se do ta perkrahin kete akt terorist,se edhe atyre i ka ardhe deri ne hund te bemat e sionisteve.Nuk eshte vetem lindja e afer ne "zor" prej tyre,e gjithe popujt perendimore e ma se shumti amerat,kam pasur rastin te deggjoje me vesht e mi..ketyre teroristaave perfundimisht duhet ti vie fundi.Bin laden me talibaancat e tij ne krahasim me keta i bien si shoqate "demokratike" :Lulja3:

----------


## EuroStar1

Hajt se tani ka me u marr me bin turkun se ky eshte ma i mir se binladeni

----------


## woodstock

> Hajt se tani ka me u marr me bin turkun se ky eshte ma i mir se binladeni


Valla nese i bien qaf keta...ka me pa izraeli Dreqin me sy..ska mi ndihmue as 1000 koka berthamore

E thone te ne nje fjale kadal Beg...

----------


## EuroStar1

E kam hap nje sondazh me pa opinionin e antarve te forumit

----------


## the admiral

te vraret jane 19. 
ne keta anije paskan qene 700 persona nga 40 shtete te ndryshme. ajo permante shtepi te prefabrikuara, çemento, ilaçe te ndryshme, ushqime, 500 karrige me rrota.

edhe 5 parlametare te irlandes, italise, suedise, norvegjise e bullgarise ishin ne bord.
thua taleban paskan qene keto???!

nje problem tjeter eshte se po flitet qe izraeli ka sulmuar anijen ne ujera nderkombetare. 130 km nga toka...
e po izraelit i falet kjo gje.

----------


## woodstock

Me sa e lexova me pare ne lajme, me duket,nese nuk e kam kuptue mire kishte 9 anije  3 nga Turqia 2 nga Anglia 1 greqia 1 irlanda 1 alzhir me duket...nuk po me kujtohen tani...ne kete "ndihme humanitare" marin pjese mbi 50 shtete

----------


## woodstock

> e po izraelit i falet kjo gje.


Nuk e besoje,me kete e ka honger keq

----------

